# Terrible news



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey, guys.
Its a long story. I have been showing and raising this lease calf named Bonnie for two years now, she is dairy. I just got notified by her owner that they are going to be slaughtering her. I'm heart broken, I practically raised her and now she will be gone. The owner thinks she has a twisted uterus, so she can not get pregnant. I know there is nothing that I could ever do to help her but I feel like I could be doing so much more. I feel silly to be crying so much over one cow. But for a long time she was my everything. I hurts so much, I just can't help it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. That has to be hard.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. That has to be hard.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

She was the first animal I had ever shown


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:hug:


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

my eyes burn


----------



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

So sorry to hear that. Remember that she probably had a happier time with you in her life than most cows get. You were both blessed to have each other for even such a short time. Hugs to you.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

:grouphug: I can only imagine how hard that must be. Just know that you were the one thing that made her life so much better while she was here on earth. : )


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Before and after
Two years time


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Awe  I'm so sorry Olivia  I know you love her :hug: she sure was a sweetie the few times I met her.


----------



## goatlover1974 (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm sorry. But it doesn't matter if she's a cow. If you love her, loss hurts. I cried more over losing my goats than any other type of animal, or person. My prayers are with you.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

i would never wish this on anyone.


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

I feel so sorry for you :hug: she was very pretty. Its very hard when our animals pass, you will be in my thoughts.


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im so sorry honey :hug: And don't feel silly , because its not !
Of course your going to feel terribly hurt , your put your heart and soul into raising her. Maybe something will change , and they will decide not to do that.
Prayers that they do change their mind ray:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I am so, so sorry.  I actually have one of my does on an herbal mix called Cycle-ease from Fir Meadow ... maybe something like that could help, but at this point they may not be open to it. Know that you gave her more love in her lifetime than most animals in this world are blessed to know. :hug:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Awww, I'm sorry Olivia. :hug:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Awe, you two grew up together. I am so very sorry. Like others have said, you should be proud that you made her life so good. :mecry: It is very okay to feel sad. It may last a long time. Let your feelings out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

:hug:I am so sorry


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I am so sorry hun!
This might be a silly question, but would they be willing to let you buy her?
I can't imagine what you must be going thru...
((((((HUGS))))))


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

I have been thinking of that, but honestly I can't anything with a cow that can't be bred, what would she do just sit around day to day.I know it kills me but I think it's best for both of use


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

I am so sorry this is happening to you.  :hug:

On the other hand, I knew a lady that kept a dairy steer as a pet for many years. Maybe???


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm so sorry, that must be just heartbreaking for you . Maybe if you could do some research on her problem . And try to convince the owners to let you get her treated if possible ?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't have the money to fix her. We are still going to try everything we can but I'm still not going to get my hopes up


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

She looked so sweet in her pictures, I'll be praying that something changes for you  keep us updated


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Its not a maybe it's now a definitely, she's going to be dead and there's nothing I can do about it.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

I am so sorry. I know it is really hard, and no matter the animal, it is always hard and never silly to be upset :hug:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

goatygirl said:


> Its not a maybe it's now a definitely, she's going to be dead and there's nothing I can do about it.


Just try to think about the good times you had with her. And this isn't your fault

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

You gave her the best life a cow could ever have. Most cows just are cows. I know how terribly hard this is on you and
nothing anyone says will make it better, but hopefully, as time goes on, it will hurt a little less. 
Give her a big hug and a pat and know you did the best you could.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

It's such a shame what's going to happen, you've made it better for her too, because she's so used to people, she won't be so afraid when she goes. Are you sure you don't have any friends or family that would pitch in to save her ? Just a thought , sending love, hope and prayers your way. :hugs:


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

What do they want for her ?


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

My heart goes out to you. In time your pain will turn to cherished memories that will last a lifetime. One day you will have the opportunity to share this experience with your grandbabies when they are hurting. Big hugs.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im so sorry.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm so sorry hun...


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm not going to try to buy her, there's probably a reason she's leaving. Everyone keeps telling me that I can go and find my own calf, but I'm scared I'm not going to love the calf as much. I always let Bonnie get away with everything, last year when I worked with another calf I was not as patient, i don't want to end up with a calf that I don't love.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm so sorry, maybe someday you'll come across a heifer that just feels right. 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Im sooo sorry Livi. Though its hard, you can remember her for what she was with you rather than what she would become being a breeder for the rest of her life.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

No two relationships with your animals will ever be the same, if in time you do get another, you may find that even though the relationship is different it can be really good. But it is probably best to take the time that feels right for you. I think we all wish we could buy her for you! Or at least ease your sorrow. Hang in there


----------

